# Dorsche und schonmaße?



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

in diesem trödt gehts mir hauptsächlich um die letzte kutterausfahrt an der ich teilgenommen habe!

habe dort 2 leute aus bielefeld getroffen und eine längere unterhaltung mit diesen beiden über dorsche geführt. #h

also wir hatten das thema nachhaltige fischerei und laichzeiten.
es soll hier bitte nicht um diese laichdoschangelei gehen wie in den anderen tröds.#q

soviel zur vorgeschichte meine spezifische frage ist nun,wann dorsche laichen,bzw ab welcher größe/alter! das allgemeine mindestmap für dorsche beträgt ja im allgemeinen 38cm. wenn ich auf nem kutter bin nehme ich die fische erst ab 42/44 cm mit da ich vorher dachte das die da abgelaicht haben und das man ab diesem punkt deutlich nachhaltiger fischen kann. ausserdem lohnt es sich nicht wirklich nen 38 oder 40er dorsch zu filetieren, da hat man dann fischstäbchen nach m braten oder so ne scheibe "wurst" fürn toastbrot.#t

ich leite auch prinzipiell andere leute die ich hin und wieder mit zu soner kutterfahrt nehme dazzu an "kleine<" dorsche wieder zurückzusetzen wenn sie durchs angeln nicht tötlich verletzt worden sind,schonen zurückzusetzen.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

daher hätte ich gerne informationen was real gesehen nachhaltige fischerei ist beim dortschangeln! hab ich recht mit dem punkt oderr darf man dann nur 70 dorsche mitnehmen???????????#c;+#c;+

liebste grüße und petri heil !:k:l:k
NordiC


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Schau mal hier,
http://wwf-arten.wwf.de/detail.php?id=253

Zitat aus der o.a. Seite,
"Mit fünf bis sieben Jahren wird der Kabeljau geschlechtsreif."

Ist zwar nicht der gleiche Stamm aber sollte als grober Anhalt ausreichend sein.


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

herzlichen dank torsk das hat mir schonmal entscheidend weiter geholfen. 

aber wieso ist das dorschmindestmaß soooo niedrig, dann hat der fisch ja gerade mal die hälfte bis zur laichzeit hinter sich. irgendwie unvertretbar! 

es sollte bei uns meiner meinung nach wie in norwegen geregelt werden mit der industriellen fischerei. keine netze nur langleinen und deutlich höhere preise für fische!

desweiteren verschärft kontrollen von fischern bzw. piratenfischern.

das würde die bestzände relativ schnell wieder verbessern und die fischindustrie könnte durch höhere preise und vll. durch staatliche zuschüsse am leben erhalten werden....

es ist doch total der alptraum wenn ich mir vorstelle das das mit den dorschen so weitergeht und man vll in 50 jahren keine dorsche mehr findet! spätestens dann  geht die fischerei den jordan runter und viele leute werden arbeitsslos-.....

mfg NordiC


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Deine Gedanken sind richtig aber leider seit Jahren ungehört...

Warten wir mal ab wenn die Grünen dank Atompanikmache 
wieder an der Macht sind ob und was sich dann tut.


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

eigentlich könnte man wie bei hecht oder zander schonmaße die angemessen sind vorschlagen!
der dorsch ist ja eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr der fisch der armen(brotfisch)

so ab 65cm z.b. am anfang würden natürlich viele leute damit probleme kriegen.vorallem die netzfischer! doch die haben die jahre genug verdient und kaputtgemacht!

also irgendwo ist das ne gerechte geschichte.wir angler hätten da recht wenig zu befürchten ausser sich verbessernde fischvorkommen  und keine kleinen filets auf dem teller 

und wir machen beim angeln auch nicht wirklich viel kaputt hinundwieder wird ma ne alge geerntet ja ok  oder ein fisch gerissen, aber auch das könnte mit besseren beständen vermindert werden durch andere angelmethoden zum beispiel nur mit beifängern zu fischen oder halt mit größeren jigs geziehlt auf "großdorsch".

es könntge sich in wenigen jahren wirklich alles stark verbessern und dazu muss glaube ich einfach nurn ein anfang gemacht werden....

mfg NordiC


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Hier gibt es ja schon genug Trööts darüber......

Aber, man sollte uns, die Angler nicht immer in der Fangmenge unterschätzen. Wir machen bestimmt nicht die Unterwasserwelt kaputt, aber die Fangmengen in Tonnen sind auch da. Da sollte man nicht immer drüber wech gucken.

Wenn wir an guten Tagen vom Campingplatz mit 10 Booten raus fahren werden und man 10 Dorsch a 2kg fängt sind das auch schon 200kg......und das is nur ein kleiner Campingplatz.

Man muss doch nur die Fangmengen hier in den Fangberichten vor Langeland anschauen.......unmengen an Dorschen von 35cm an nund alles für die Kühltruhe. #q


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

ja hast du recht ! auf jeden fall, aber das könnte mit diesem neuen mindestmaßen ja auch stark reduziert werden alle dorsche die jetzt klein sind/beispielsweise 35 bis 40 cm , würden ja in kürzester zeit(ein paar jahre) geschlechtsreif sein dann könnten die angler wie AUCH die fischtrawler deutlich geringere fischmengen entnehmen und schon würde sich das verhältniss stark ändern!"!!!" da bin ich mir recht sicher... natürlich würde es dann immer mehr jungdorsche geben aber auch diese wären in ein paar jahren viel größer und würden wieder laichen.

erst nach ein paar jahren hätten wir(die angler) dann die möglichkeit die kisten voll  zu machen und dann ist der bestand möglicherweise gesichert....

oder sehe ich das falsch?

des weiteren könnte durch langleinen fischerei der fang selektiert werden. viel mehr fische würden als beifang überleben!
immoment sterben 2/3 der beifangs bei netzfischerei und gehen einfach zurück ins meer.

das sind deutlich größere mengen als das was bei uns als "beifang" stirbt wenn man mal nen zu kleinen dorsch im bauch harkt zum beispiel

liebe grüße NordiC


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> ja hast du recht ! auf jeden fall, aber das könnte mit diesem neuen mindestmaßen ja auch stark reduziert werden alle dorsche die jetzt klein sind/beispielsweise 35 bis 40 cm , würden ja in kürzester zeit(ein paar jahre) geschlechtsreif sein dann könnten die angler wie AUCH die fischtrawler deutlich geringere fischmengen entnehmen und schon würde sich das verhältniss stark ändern!"!!!" da bin ich mir recht sicher... natürlich würde es dann immer mehr jungdorsche geben aber auch diese wären in ein paar jahren viel größer und würden wieder laichen.
> 
> erst nach ein paar jahren hätten wir(die angler) dann die möglichkeit die kisten voll  zu machen und dann ist der bestand möglicherweise gesichert....
> 
> ...



Das Problem sind doch nicht die Angler die sich an Schonmaße halten und mal 10 Fische mitnehmen.

Es sind die Spinner, die ihr Gerät und ihren Urlaub in Filetkilo umrechnen und Gewinn machen müssen....
Wie oft hört man an der Slippe oder im Schlachtraum:"Bin nur ein mal im Jahr hier, das muss sich doch lohnen!" Und dann werden da nicht nur 38er abgeschlagen......34 ist ja auch nah an 38, oder....

Ich glaube da nicht mehr an das gute im Menschen und bin fest davon überzeugt, das wir den Dorsch in der Ostsee nicht mehr retten. Da ist viel zu viel Geld im Spiel, ob es Mietboote, Guiding, Geräte, Köder und zu guter letzt auch die Berufsfischerei ist. Die EU hat gerade erst die Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee wieder angehoben.....nur weil sich der Bestand minimal erholt hat. Wie gesagt, minimal.....Als ich 7 oder acht war haben wir die Dorsche mit nem Makrelenrig Mittags vom Strand mit Wurfweiten von 40m gefangen.....versuch das heute mal. Es geht nicht mehr und wir werden es auch wohl nicht mehr erleben #c


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Nachhaltige Fischerei (und Angeln) mag ja schön und gut sein, aber zurücksetzen bringt je nach Situation wenig bis nichts.

Denn ich bezweifle ganz stark das ein Dorsch, den man auch 15 Metern und mehr zieht, es zurücksetzen ohne Probleme überlebt. #d

Genauso macht es doch mehr Sinn die größeren Fische mehr zu schohnen als die kleinen, oder nicht? Die Großen Fische haben eine viel bessere Qualität der Rogen, als die kleinen.

Genauso ist es quatsch das Berufsfischer auch ein Mindestmaß von 38cm haben, besser wären *deutlich weniger!!!*
Denn es ist immernoch so, dass Tonnenweise untermaßiger Beifang tot ins Meer zurückgekippt wird, da die Fische den Weg durchs Schiff nicht überleben. Würden diese Fische kein Maß haben, müste man sie behalten und würden dann auch dafür sorgen, dass die Fangquote schneller voll ist. So wird aus den Fischen nur Möwenfutter. 

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## porbeagle (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Solange sich die Anliegerstaaten der Ostsee nich Einigen geht da wenig.
Die Dänen fischen Gammel ohne ende und die Polen mehr als Sie dürfen(hier gab es sogar mal ein Handelsverbot für Polnischen Dorsch durch die EU)
Dazu kommt die beschi..... Schleppnetzfischerei die am Meeresgrund alles zu Wüste macht.
2005 sind ca.2300 deutsche Fischer ausgelaufen um in der Ostsee Dorsch zu fangen.Rechen das hoch auf die anderen Staaten was da gefangen wird.
Und jetzt hat die EU die Fangquoten auch noch angehoben.
Ich persönlich fahr einfach nicht mehr an die Nord oder Ostsee auf Dorsch.


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Nachhaltige Fischerei (und Angeln) mag ja schön und gut sein, aber zurücksetzen bringt je nach Situation wenig bis nichts.
> 
> Denn ich bezweifle ganz stark das ein Dorsch, den man auch 15 Metern und mehr zieht, es zurücksetzen ohne Probleme überlebt. #d
> 
> ...




Es ist ja nicht der Beifang, der Tot zurück ins Meer geht! #q Es sind die maßigen Fische die über die Quote gehen. Die Jungs dürfen nur so und so viel Tonnen fangen, für alles was drüber hinaus geht, werden im Hafen Starfen fällig. Darf ich also nur 3to fangen, ziehe aber mit dem Netz 5to raus gehen 2to maßiger, bester Fisch tot als Müll über Bord und gammeln in riesigen Mengen auf dem Grund der Ostsee rum. Netzgröße muss deutlich höher, dann haste den ganzen Minifisch nicht im Böötle.

Was soll nun aber aus den Familien der Fischer werden, wenn die nicht mehr rausfahren dürfen....

Gammel-Fischerei ist auch bei den Dänen verboten. Schleppnetzfischen ist ebefalls in vielen Bereichen verboten. Aber es wird halt nicht lückenlos kontrolliert...genau wie die Mietboote mit den 34er Dorschen auch nicht.

Fangverbot für Angler und Berufsfischer für Dorsch für einige Jahre und es wäre ne Chance da. Das wird aber nicht kommen. Es wird weiter Raubbau betrieben, bis der letzte Euro da raus gepresst wurde......


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2fZcmjbqpA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2fZcmjbqpA&feature=player_embedded



Joo, genau, das meine ich! Gibt auch noch nen tollen Bericht, der mal auf ARTE lief. "Dilema Dorsch", oder so!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzrOuZ7cr1o&NR=1

Coole Idee, die der Brite da versucht durch zu führen! Da kann man mal sehen, was die für Brocken sonst einfach über Bord schmeißen müßten....das ganze wird von unserer Regierung und der EU gefördert und abgesegnet! #d


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht der Beifang, der Tot zurück ins Meer geht! #q


 
Äh doch? |uhoh:
Beifang = untermaßige Fische, die eben nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Und vom Netz, durchs Schiff bis sie rausgeschmissen werden, sind sie tot. Und davon gibt es reichlich. 

Was du mit der Quote gesagt hast, *stimmt auch.*

Aber naja, das Thema gabs schon mehrmals. . .


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

aber im enteffekt können ja nur wir was dagegen machen. sonst interessiert das ja mehr oder wenigen niemanden!!! erst durch protest kann sich was ändern ?!?!

und so gesehen ist das total unwichtig mit den fischern,die sind eh in nen paar jahren arbeitslos.... da können die jungs sich doch lieber jetzt nen neuen job suchen und irgendwann vielleicht mal wieder fischen fahren als so wies jetzt geht    dann kann irgendwann keiner mehr fischen ob fürn eigenbedarf oder die menschen an sich.... was bringt das also?!

tut mir leid aber das ist kein argument

mfg NordiC


----------



## FehmarnAngler (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Es interessiert schon jemanden was mit den Dorschen passiert. Wenn neue Quoten aufgelegt werden, gibt es ja zwei Gruppen: Fischer und Naturschützer. Die einen wollen genug Fisch fangen können, bzw. viel, und die anderen wollen das möglichst wenig gefangen wird. Bloß leider kommt am Ende nur ein fauler Kompromis raus. 

Beim Dorsch ist ja auch das Problem, das er hier zwar ein Mindestmaß hat, aber eben keine Schohnzeit. Es sind ja nicht nur Angler die auf Laichdorsch gehen, sondern auch Fischer.

Sorry, ich weiß das du nicht das Thema LD haben wolltest, aber es gehört dazu.

Ich denke, wenn wir als Angler ein Stück dazu beitragen wollten das es noch Dorsche gibt, sollten wir:

1. Gegen befischen von Laichdorschen sein
2. Sich nicht bis oben hin besacken, sondern wissen wann mit dem Fangen schluss ist, bzw. nicht für den Tiefkühler fischen.
3. andere davon überzeugen, dass sie auch so denken.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Tipp (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Es interessiert schon jemanden was mit den Dorschen passiert. Wenn neue Quoten aufgelegt werden, gibt es ja zwei Gruppen: Fischer und Naturschützer. Die einen wollen genug Fisch fangen können, bzw. viel, und die anderen wollen das möglichst wenig gefangen wird. Bloß leider kommt am Ende nur ein fauler Kompromis raus.
> 
> Beim Dorsch ist ja auch das Problem, das er hier zwar ein Mindestmaß hat, aber eben keine Schohnzeit. Es sind ja nicht nur Angler die auf Laichdorsch gehen, sondern auch Fischer.
> 
> ...



Also mich überzeugt das was du da schreibst auf jeden Fall! 
Ich sehe das auch so!
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich selbst manchmal auch mehr Dorsche fange als ich am gleichen Tag essen kann, weil ich eben nicht so oft ans Meer komme. 
Das hält sich bei mir allerdings in relativ vernünftigen Grenzen.


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

zu tipp
Also mich überzeugt das was du da schreibst auf jeden Fall! 
Ich sehe das auch so!
Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich selbst manchmal auch mehr Dorsche fange als ich am gleichen Tag essen kann, weil ich eben nicht so oft ans Meer komme. 
Das hält sich bei mir allerdings in relativ vernünftigen Grenzen.

ich persönlich wohne auch in hamburg,bzw 30km südlich. und mal ganz im ernst wenn ich mal hochsee angeln fahre nehm ich auch meine filets mit nach hause und frier die ein.aber das ist auch *******gal ob ich jetz 10 oder 15 filets mitnehme wenn ich mal was fange. dann kann man die auch einfrieren. ich fahr wohl bemerkt vll 4-5 mal im jahr hochsee angeln mehr zeit hab ich da nicht zu.
das ist auch nicht das große problem. in meinen augen ist es genau das was torsk gepostet hat wir angler machen warscheinlich vom fischfang in der nordsee maximal 2-3% aus,wenn nicht noch viel weniger.

und der rest ist nicht zum eigenverzehr.die trawler und so fahren sonst wie viele wochen auf see durch die gegend ladeluke dabei quasi permanent auf und zu. dadurch leidet dann die fischqualität und das will kein vernünftiger mensch mehr haben! 

dann fang ich mir meinen fisch lieber selber und lass ihn halt mal nen paar tage im gefrierer. das wird nicht das problem sein oder?

es geht hier um die bestandssicherung
um die nachhaltige fischerei
und ein bisschen wohl auch um politik und unsere rechtslagen

wie der fehmarnangler schon sagt wissen wann schluss ist und nicht auf übertrieben vorrat fischen ist das zauberwort  wir sollten wohl alle grün wählen  

mfg NordiC


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Meine Meinung ist bekannt:
Großräumige, ganzjährige Schutzgebiete in welche weder Angler noch Fischer einfahren dürfen..

Alles andere ist pillepalle und nicht kontrollierbar..


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

an thomas:
eine der besten ideen die ich seit langem zu dem thema gehört habe!!!

aber die dorsche laichen ja leider an unterschiedlichen stellen glaube das hat was mit der strömung und dem salzgehalt an den unterschiedlichen stellen zu tun so wie ich das bis jetzt mitbekommen habe ....  dorsche sind ja sehr wanderfreudig vll wär ne mischung aus den beiden also herraufsetzung der mindestmaßes, schutzgebiete die nicht angefahren werden dürfen und starke fangbeschränkungen zur laichzeit wie auch keine netzfischerei die optimale und realste lösung.

auf jedenfall muss sich was ändern.die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

mfg NordiC


----------



## florianNORDIC (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

an thomas:
das istr eine der besten ideen die ich zu dem thema seit langem gehört habe vll ist die beste lösung auch ne kombi aus schongebieten.heraufsetzung des mindestmaßes,stark herabgesetzte fangquoten zur laichzeit und einschränkung der netzfischerei bzw.verbot/ersetzen durch langleinenfischerei.

wie auch immer es ist wirklich wichtig das sich was ändert.die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

finde es übrigens echt klasse das man sich in dem trödt hier ma über sowas real unterhalten kann! herzlichen dank dafür bis jetzt 

mfg NordiC


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Äh doch? |uhoh:
> Beifang = untermaßige Fische, die eben nicht entnommen werden dürfen. Und vom Netz, durchs Schiff bis sie rausgeschmissen werden, sind sie tot. Und davon gibt es reichlich.
> 
> Was du mit der Quote gesagt hast, *stimmt auch.*
> ...




Bei mir fehlt ein "Nur" im Satz #t Natürlich ist der Beifang auch tot! Ich finde aber die Tonnen von 1.Klasse Speisefisch in Traumgrößen, der tot zurück gekippt wird moralisch und ökologisch noch viel schlimmer. Der Fisch wird nicht auf die Quote angerechnet, ist aber trotzdem weg. Ebenfalls ist er eine enorme Belastung für das Wasser.

Das schlimme ist, wir können uns den Mund fussilig reden. Es wird sich nichts ändern. Die Ökologen,Biologen und andere Fachleute versuchen seit Jahren das Problem begreiflich zu machen, aber unsere Politiker und die Nichtsnutze von der EU lassen sich da lieber von Geld und Ämtern, nach ihrer Amtszeit, beraten. Lobby, Lobby und nochmal Lobby....


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Lobby, Lobby und nochmal Lobby....



Heute heißt das "Lobby". Früher "Korruption" und "Bestechlichkeit im Amt".
Gib dem Kind einen anderen Namen und es hört sich nicht mehr so schlimm an.


----------



## Marf22 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Heute heißt das "Lobby". Früher "Korruption" und "Bestechlichkeit im Amt".
> Gib dem Kind einen anderen Namen und es hört sich nicht mehr so schlimm an.



#6Damit ist alles gesagt!


----------



## florianNORDIC (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

aber da muss es doch irgendeine möglichkeit geben direkt gegen an zu gehen....

also kann ja nicht sein das sowas iom allgemeinen geduldet wird. jäger haben auch unendlich viele auflagen beispielsweise die müssen sich an noch mehr halten als wir angler und wenn da ma einer über die stränge schlägt gibts auch direkt empfindliche strafen!

genauso wie in den nordischen ländern ....  

also wir dürfen ja auch nicht verschwenderisch mit unseren fängen laut fischereigesetz umgehen stichwort schonendes zurücksetzen.

vll kann man ja auch über die beiden ansässigen sportfischervereine VDSF bsp. etwas tun?!
mfg NordiC


----------



## Marf22 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> aber da muss es doch irgendeine möglichkeit geben direkt gegen an zu gehen....
> 
> also kann ja nicht sein das sowas iom allgemeinen geduldet wird. jäger haben auch unendlich viele auflagen beispielsweise die müssen sich an noch mehr halten als wir angler und wenn da ma einer über die stränge schlägt gibts auch direkt empfindliche strafen!
> 
> ...



Du, und wir haben ein nicht ganz uneigennütziges Interesse am Dorsch. Wir kennen uns ein bissel aus und Wissen wie es um die Bestände aussieht. Wir informiern uns warum es so ist und handeln dementsprechend. Eigenes Schonmaß von 50cm, keine Jagd auf Laichdorsche, kein "Kühltruhevollwettrein"-Angeln.

Jetzt kommen aber die andern 70% in Deutschland, die nicht mal Wissen was ein Dorsch/Kabeljau ist.....geschweige den das Käptain Iglo die Fischstäbchen gar nicht paniert aus dem Wasser zieht. Traurig ist aber wohl so. Dann gibts noch die 25% die direkt oder indirekt Geld mit dem Fisch verdienen und übrig sind vielleicht wir 5%....wenn überhaupt 

Geschichte wiederholt sich.....siehe Kanada.....man hat den Dorsch/Kabeljau ausgerottet. Das ist allgemein bekannt......die Zeichen wiederholen sich und es wird sich wiederholen.

Menschen läßt man für Geld verrecken.....wenn kümmern dann ein paar schleimige Fische #d


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

So sieht das aus.
Jeder muss seine Ethik finden
Zumal ja auch in den Industrieländern das Thema Übergewicht mit allen Folgen für die Gesundheit noch richtig interessant wird.
Alles im Übermass.
Aber- vor der Moral kommt das Fressen.
Das Zitat ist schon ein paar Jährchen alt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## porbeagle (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Super zum anschauen ist die Doku Eco Crimes 
Freibeuter mit Fischernetzen.

Ist echt zu empfehlen.Da gehen einem die Augen über leider nicht positive.


----------



## florianNORDIC (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

ja echt hart ihr habt warscheinlich recht  aber ich werd mich damit nicht abfinden können...

ich werd irgendwann nach norge ziehen bin ja noch nicht sooo alt....


aber das ändert hier leider auch nix. gerade das die menschen von dem kabeljau profitieren sollte denen ja eigentlich die augen öffnen...irgendwann gehen die idioten auf grund ihres verhaltens hart den jordan runter und das ist auch totsicher .... 

mal gucken wo die industrie und alle anderen die daran profitieren das dann wohl verkraften. das ist nicht nur schlecht für uns sondern auch für die wirtschaft und alle daran hängenden zweige. genauso wie das was volker angesprochen hat mit der übergewichtsgeschichte... einsicht kommt wohl echt erst wenns zuspät ist 

mfg NordiC


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Florian,

zieh nach Norge, und geniess die lichtlosen Winter.
Das bringt alles nichts.
Man kann in D schon gut leben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## florianNORDIC (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

das eine was man will das andere was man muss  bin beruflich bäcker meine sommer wie auch meine winter sind dunkel das ist nicht das unangenehme in norge,eher die preise für angelsachen allein deshalb würd ich zwischen durch wiederkommen[und für bier]       mfg NordiC


----------



## porbeagle (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> ja echt hart ihr habt warscheinlich recht aber ich werd mich damit nicht abfinden können...
> 
> ich werd irgendwann nach norge ziehen bin ja noch nicht sooo alt....
> 
> ...


 
Norwegen ist auch nicht besser.Ich kenn Norweger aus dem Süden die Fahren mit Speedbooten ans Weiße und Gelbe Riff weil Sie zuhause nichts mehr fangen.


Denk mit dran das die Russen vor Norwegen genauso Raubbaufischen wie andere Nationen in der Welt auch.
Letzte Jahr geschätz 200.000 tonnen.
Die Norweger haben  einen Kontrolleur auf einen Russichen Trawler abgesetzt den haben die mitgenommen sind einfach weiter gefahren.Der Typ kam 5 Tage später über Murmansk zurück.
Ansonsten mach alles was geht solange du jung bist.


----------



## florianNORDIC (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

bitte????   ehrlich jetz?! also das ist eindeutig piratenfischerei... die norweger verteiln für sowas ja normalerweise recht empfindliche strafen...

weißt du rein zufällig wie das weiterging?
mfg NordiC


----------



## porbeagle (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> bitte???? ehrlich jetz?! also das ist eindeutig piratenfischerei... die norweger verteiln für sowas ja normalerweise recht empfindliche strafen...
> 
> weißt du rein zufällig wie das weiterging?
> mfg NordiC


 
Ja der kam per Bahn wieder zurück.Die Norweger waren froh das er wieder da war und die Russen haben an der Norwegischen/Russichen Seegrenze ein Manöver abgehalten.
Da gibt es eine Doku über den Fall vom ZDF.Wenn ichs find geb ichs dir weiter.


Jedes Jahr wird Illegal dort gefischt.Das Wasser ist groß Papier geduldig.
Anderes Bsp.
Die Spanier sind die 5.größte Haifangnation der Welt und liefern die Hälfte aller Haiflossen für die Fischmärkte Hongkongs.offiziel lt.EU ist der Haifang nur zum Verkauf der Flossen verboten.


----------



## florianNORDIC (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

ja das hätte ich mir ganz gern  mal angesehen  o0

ja ich glaube irgendwie immer an das gute im menschen ist mehr oder weniger wohl wunschdenken, aber ich bin halt so 

das mit den spanieren hab ich auch gehört und die flossen gehen dann alle irgendwie nach china oder?!

mfg NordiC


----------



## Dorschgreifer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Um mal wieder auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen.



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> soviel zur vorgeschichte meine spezifische frage ist nun,wann dorsche laichen,bzw ab welcher größe/alter! das allgemeine mindestmap für dorsche beträgt ja im allgemeinen 38cm. wenn ich auf nem kutter bin nehme ich die fische erst ab 42/44 cm mit da ich vorher dachte das die da abgelaicht haben und das man ab diesem punkt deutlich nachhaltiger fischen kann.


 
Dazu gibt es für die Ostsee folgende Aussage:



> Die Anzahl großer Dorsche hat sich
> gegenwärtig deutlich verringert – die Laicherbestände
> werden dominiert von 3-jährigen und​
> 2-jährigen, erstlaichenden Tieren


 
Bei 2-jährigen Laichfischen kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie so um die 30cm groß sind. Somit können 38cm Dorsche durchaus schon einmal abgelaicht haben.

Zu finden ist darüber ein ausführlicher Bericht hier:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/dmdocuments/dorsche-in-der-ostsee.pdf

Hier was zum Wachstum der Dorsche:

Diese Tabelle stammt aus Inf. Fischereiforsch. 55, 2008, 36–44, © 2008 Johann Heinrich von Thünen-Institut, Hamburg, Online: 30. 9. 2008


----------



## Marf22 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



> Bei 2-jährigen Laichfischen kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie so um die  30cm groß sind. Somit können 38cm Dorsche durchaus schon einmal  abgelaicht haben.


 
Kann ist hier wohl die Kernaussage. Er muss es noch nicht gemacht haben......|kopfkrat

Das Schonmaß von 38cm ist lächerlich für einen Fisch der bis zu 1,50 abwachsen kann. Wenn ich ein wenig Moral und auch Verstand im Körper habe, wechsel ich die Angelstelle, wenn ich nur Nemos von 40cm fange.

Sonst kannste deinen Nick bald in Plattengreifer unbenennen....


----------



## Marf22 (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

Ich habe mir mal deinen Link durchgelesen....#d

Kernausage hier.....es liegt keine Überfischung vor!#6

Na, dann wird ja alles gut!

Wie konnte die Natur nur so lange ohne das "Management des Dorschbestandes" durch das Bundesamt für Fischerrei auskommen |kopfkrat Gut das wir das nun regeln und in die Hand nehmen! 

Wer so was ernsthaft glaubt, glaubt auch das wir in Afganistan nur Mädchenschulen bauen. #d Unglaublich.......


----------



## Macker (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

@Marf22 ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht die Dorschfänge gehen seit ca 18 Monaten im Bereich Kieler Bucht bis Langeland Aerö wirklich wieder Berg auf.
Ich erlebe das jetzt schon ca 35 Jahre lang das es immer wieder ein auf und ab gibt.
Sicherlich spielt die Fischerei da eine Rolle aber genauso spielt da das Klima mit rein.
Die letzten Kalten Winter waren da hilfreich.
Ende der 80er Jahre ist es uns mit dem Kleinboot 3 Jahre lang nicht gelungen einen Dorsch zufangen.
In den 90ern dann Dorsch satt.
Jetzt geht es nach 2 mauen Jahren wieder aufwärts.
Von daher glaube Ich diese Zahlen schon und Ich fahre auch ganzjährig mit gutem gewissen zum Dorschangeln.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschgreifer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Kann ist hier wohl die Kernaussage. Er muss es noch nicht gemacht haben......|kopfkrat
> 
> Das Schonmaß von 38cm ist lächerlich für einen Fisch der bis zu 1,50 abwachsen kann. Wenn ich ein wenig Moral und auch Verstand im Körper habe, wechsel ich die Angelstelle, wenn ich nur Nemos von 40cm fange.
> 
> Sonst kannste deinen Nick bald in Plattengreifer unbenennen....


 


> Ich habe mir mal deinen Link durchgelesen....#d
> 
> Kernausage hier.....es liegt keine Überfischung vor!#6
> 
> ...


 
Warum so böse????

Ich habe doch lediglich Fakten eingestellt, zur Eingangsfrage, ab wann Dorsche Laichen und nicht im geringsten irgendwo geschrieben, ob ich das toll finde oder nicht... seid doch nicht immer gleich so voreingenommen. 

Weiterer Fakt ist aber auch das, was Macker geschrieben hat, die Dorschbestände und Fänge zeigen ein ständiges auf und ab. Ich fische auch schon seit ca. 35 Jahren auf Dorsch und kann die Wahrnehmungen von Macker genau so bestätigen.

Es ist immer nicht schön, was mit den Beständen passiert, und ich gebe den Fischern eine gewisse Schuld an dem Dilemma, genau so, wie den Anglern, die Politik hat aber die größte Schuld da dran. Den Fischern kann ich es aber nicht verübeln, die denken nur an ihre Existenz, auch wenn sie da selbst etwas kurzfristig denken, weil sie sich ihren Verdienst für die Zukunft ja selbst zunichte machen. Die Politik schiebt ihre in Auftrag gegeben Untersuchungen vor, setzt deren Vorschläge aber nicht um. Hat sich einmal der Dorschbestand ein wenig erholt, dann wird gleich mit Erhöhungen der Quoten nachgeschoben, damit der Bestand sofort wieder einbricht. Dann werden die Quoten wieder gesenkt, dann wieder angehoben usw.... Das ist kein Management, das ist Politik, in der das Geld regiert und nicht die Natur und/oder die Fischbestände.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es nur ein Mittel: Die Fischfangflotte der Berufsfischer halbieren und Nebenerwerbsfischer (die machen das ja nur nebenberuflich um sich ihr Taschengeld aufzubessern|rolleyes) komplett das Fischen zu untersagen. Ihr Taschengeld können sich Nebenerwerbsfischer auch mit der Handangel aufbessern. Für den Rest der Berufsfischer wären dann so viele Dorsche da, dass man die Quoten noch etwas senken könnte und sie würden trotzdem alle mehr verdienen als vorher und man müsste sie nicht mehr suventionieren. Von den dann frei werdenden Subventionen kann man dann locker die Fischer, die nicht mehr fischen ernähren und umschulen, so dass sie andere Jobs ausüben könnten. Damit würden sich die Bestände erholen, aber nicht mit dem derzeitigem Quotentrampolin und vorgeschobenen Managementplänen.


----------



## florianNORDIC (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*

ich weiß ja nicht diese sogenannten nebenerwerbsfischen fischen ja nur bedingt dorsche....das sind eher reusenfischer. die fangen so genausowenig wie mit ner handangel  

das hier ist wohl eher das problem --->http://www.fishfight.de/#6

ich finde diese fiascher müssen abgesägt und umgeschult werden.
auch wenn die eu das als rechtens empfindet
mfg NordiC


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Dorsche und schonmaße?*



florianNORDIC schrieb:


> ich weiß ja nicht diese sogenannten nebenerwerbsfischen fischen ja nur bedingt dorsche....das sind eher reusenfischer. die fangen so genausowenig wie mit ner handangel
> 
> das hier ist wohl eher das problem --->http://www.fishfight.de/#6


 
Da muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, die Nebenerwerbsfischer fischen keinesfalls nur mit Reusen, die haben auf der freien Ostsee eine ganze Menge Stellnetze stehen.

Aber mit dem Rückwurfproblem hast Du auch Recht, das ist auch ein wirkliches Problem.


----------

